# VirtualCam for Mac



## Paul Newsome (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi, I see there is a virtual cam for windows, is there anything for MAc. I'm trying to run OBS through ZOOM ?


----------



## misterlee (Jun 28, 2020)

not sure about Zoom, but yes there is finally a VirtualCam for the Mac!

basic instructions:
https://streamshark.io/blog/using-obs-as-a-virtual-webcam-on-windows-and-macos/


----------



## Paul Newsome (Jun 30, 2020)

misterlee said:


> not sure about Zoom, but yes there is finally a VirtualCam for the Mac!
> 
> basic instructions:
> https://streamshark.io/blog/using-obs-as-a-virtual-webcam-on-windows-and-macos/


Thanks for the tip! installed successfully and works with ZOOM.  I just wonder how I can get rid of the lag when seen through the eyes of the audiences?


----------



## misterlee (Jun 30, 2020)

Paul Newsome said:


> Thanks for the tip! installed successfully and works with ZOOM.  I just wonder how I can get rid of the lag when seen through the eyes of the audiences?



in the VirtualCam popup window, there's a "Buffered Frames" slider. does that help?


----------



## Paul Newsome (Jul 1, 2020)

misterlee said:


> in the VirtualCam popup window, there's a "Buffered Frames" slider. does that help?


Thanks again! let me check


----------



## InfluxxMedia (Jul 31, 2020)

Paul Newsome said:


> Hi, I see there is a virtual cam for windows, is there anything for Mac. I'm trying to run OBS through ZOOM ?


 Hey Paul, you may have found a solution in the month since you asked this. 

FWIW here is how I teach my remote students with Zoom and OBS. I need 2 cameras and a desktop view to teach my students and Zoom doesnt come close to providing this. OBS obviously excels here. My set up does require 3 monitors so that is a limitation its true. I probably could make do with 2 but it gets a bit cumbersome. Luckily I had an old 20" HDMI TV/monitor kicking around that I could plug in to my video card, that luckily had an HDMI out. This negated the need for a BlackMagic card and that expense.

On 1 monitor I have my OBS set up with half a dozen scenes and the Zoom windows. On my second monitor I have Photoshop or whatever app I'm screen sharing into OBS. On the third monitor I have OBS set to Fullscreen Program. This serves as a monitor for me to preview whats going out to the world, but most importantly, this is the monitor I share in Zoom. I dont have a camera set up in Zoom - I do share audio though - and I just share the screen as soon as the meeting is started. This way I can get a branded multi-screen setup in Zoom. 

I will say on an older Mac video frame rates suffer with all this going on. It's not ideal. And for a 'business' tool Zoom falls far short of serving business needs

Hope this helps someone. Its been working out very well (other than the frame rates).


----------

